# Amarok ¡V The Volkswagen Among Pick-Ups Launches



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Amarok - The Volkswagen Among Pick-Ups Launches*









_-Amarok sets new standards in 1-tonne pick-up class 
-Fuel-efficient TDI engines and three drive concepts 
-Active and passive safety at a high level 
-Production and market launch in South America; Europe to follow in 2010_
Hannover, December 1, 2009 ¡V With the Amarok, Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles is now also entering the segment of mid-range pick-ups, representing an annual market volume of two million vehicles worldwide. The Amarok is not only the fourth model series of the Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles brand, it is also the first 1-tonne class pick-up to be developed in Germany. The new model unifies the robustness demanded of a pick-up with innovative technology, high safety standards and top values in fuel efficiency, comfort and ergonomics. Production is about ready to begin at our ¡§Pacheco¡¨ plant in Buenos Aires, Argentina.
The Amarok is launching worldwide in a four-door version with ¡§double cab¡¨ ¡V a ¡§single cab¡¨ will debut in the first half of 2011. Conceptually and stylistically, the Amarok ¡V up to 5.25 meter long ¡V is a pick-up that looks like it came right out of the pages of a stylish copybook. Its body, set upon a ladder frame, clearly reflects properties of the new Volkswagen design DNA. As usual, the emphasis here is on horizontal lines, a clear interplay of surfaces and precision. 
Unifying the horizontal headlights and grille into a single design element is a characteristic of the Volkswagen face for the new era. The louvres and decorative trim of the radiator grille are styled with a distinctive love for details. Extending back from the front face is a surface that develops over the fender contour to the side windows and encloses them in an arch. The defined curvatures of the side panels and engine bonnet lend the sculpted Amarok a truck-like stability supported by amply sized wheel housings. 
Finally, the VW logo crowns the smooth surface of the tailgate, framed by rear lights whose distinctive signature is a characteristic night design. Even in the styling of the bumper and its form fit to the truck body, the high standards of its designers show through, and this sets the Amarok apart from the competitive field as a genuine Volkswagen with quality and precision. 
Cultivated, powerful and efficient: 
Robust TDI engines with innovative technology 
For the powertrain, Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles has chosen two reliable, fuel-efficient and clean high-tech turbo-diesels for the pick-up¡¦s market launch. The 120 kW / 163 PS strong 2.0 TDI with common rail injection has two-stage bi-turbo turbocharging, which generates a torque of 400 Newton-meters at a low 1,500 rpm. Another four-cylinder TDI with 90 kW / 122 PS will follow as a second engine variant in mid-2010. It has a turbocharger with variable turbine geometry and develops a maximum torque of 340 Newton-meters from 2,000 rpm. Both engines are paired with a 6-speed manual transmission. 
In addition to their agile responsiveness, the two engines dazzle with their extremely low ¡V and for the entire market segment pioneering ¡V fuel consumption values. Take the Amarok with switchable all-wheel drive as an example. Even in this 4x4 version, the 122-PS TDI consumes just 7.6 litres per 100 kilometres (equivalent to 199 g/km CO2). In the case of the 163-PS TDI, fuel consumption is also very economical at 7.8 litres (206 g/km CO2). This is the first time an all-wheel drive vehicle has been offered in this class whose CO2 emissions are less than 200 grams. Thanks to its 80-litre tank, the pick-up is also capable of ranges of over 1,000 kilometres! All Amarok pick-ups are equipped with an upshift indicator as well to assist drivers in attaining an economical mode of driving. 
Three drive variants: 
Dynamic and safe on all roads 
For power transfer, three different drive concepts are offered ¡V each tailored for a specific market: full-time all-wheel drive, switchable all-wheel drive and rear-wheel drive. In the base version, the Amarok has rear-wheel drive. This version is intended for customers who mainly chose the pick-up for its body form and its versatility. 
The two all-wheel drive variants are right at home on all terrains. The ideal choice for journeys up hill and down dale is the Amarok 4MOTION with switchable all-wheel drive and a red ¡§4¡¨ in its signature. Making its appearance with full-time all-wheel drive and greater comfort is the Amarok 4MOTION with a black ¡§4¡¨. It exhibits the same vehicle dynamics advantages offered by all-wheel drive, but for paved roads. 
The Amarok with switchable all-wheel drive uses a positive clutch that is practice proven in the pick-up segment. When engaged by the push of a button, it produces rigid power transfer between the axles. For the most difficult jobs, low off-road gearing is also provided, making it easy to take on complicated off-road passages; the truck can even conquer 100 percent gradients with full cargo loading. The progressively tuned heavy-duty spring pack cares for a high overload safety factor with its three main and two auxiliary spring plates. 
The full-time all-wheel drive version is a rarity in its class. The Torsen differential distributes drive forces at a 40:60 ratio to the front and rear axles, and this simultaneously assures both excellent vehicle dynamics and high traction. In addition, selective braking interventions in tough terrain ensure that the wheel with the best traction gets the most engine power. This drive concept is paired with a chassis that was specially tuned for comfort. 
An optional rear differential lock is available for all drive types. 
From utility truck to lifestyle pick-up: 
Three equipment lines for a wide range of demands 
Three equipment lines are available on the Amarok. The base version relies on purely mechanical and extremely robust components ¡V with manual operation of the windows, door locks and mirror adjustment. The front bumper, door handles and mirrors are not painted, making them ideal for heavy duty use. The base version stands on standard 16-inch steel. Other standard features: height-adjustable front seats, variable folding rear bench seat, locking glove compartment and cargo platform lighting. A special feature: antennas integrated in the outside mirrors. 
One grade more luxurious is the Amarok Trendline. On this version, the front bumper, door handles and mirror housings are painted in body colour. Window lifts, door locking and mirror adjustment are all electrically operated. In addition, a radio with CD player, climate control (Climatic), multi-functional display, cruise control system and front fog lights are all standard equipment. 16-inch aluminium wheels underscore the truck¡¦s strong appearance. 
The exclusive Amarok Highline is equipped for enhanced comfort. Building on the Trendline equipment line, the Highline is upgraded by features such as part-chrome mirror housings, various chrome accents outside and inside the vehicle and fender skirt extensions in body colour that create space for 17-inch aluminium wheels. In addition, the top equipment line is characterised by a colour contrasting instrument panel ƒ{ depending on vehicle configuration ƒ{, automatic climate control (Climatronic), leather detailing, an even higher end sound system and elegant fabric seat covers. 
Besides this wide range of features, an extensive accessories programme is also offered for the Amarok ¡V from a styling bar to running boards, cargo cover and Multi-Connect load securing system (standard from Trendline) and a selection of alloy wheels. 
Lots of space for occupants and cargo: 
Generously sized interior and widest load space in its class 
Interior: The large and ergonomically designed interior, the largest in its class, bears a close resemblance to other Volkswagen models. Easy entry, generous space and lots of headroom characterise the ¡§workplace¡¨ behind the steering wheel. These properties and ample legroom for passengers on the rear bench make the Amarok a full-fledged five-seater. When just two persons are aboard, interior storage space can be increased by folding the tall rear seat. 
Exterior: The Amarok¡¦s cargo area delivers the largest dimensions of its class. On a truck bed height of just 525 millimetres, the cargo area measures 2.52 square meters (1,555 millimetre length, 1,620 millimetre width). But that is not all: Also ¡§Best in class¡¨ is the 1,222 millimetre width between wheel wells. For the first time on a mid-size pick-up, it is possible to load Euro pallets sideways, saving on space. Thanks to its large dimensions and a payload capacity of up to 1.15 tonnes, sports equipment like quads and bulky machinery can also be transported. Four tie-down eyes in the corners of the truck bed protect cargo during the drive. In addition, the (optional) ¡§hitch¡¨ can handle up to 2.8 tonnes trailer load. 
Four airbags, ESP, ASR, ABS and assistance systems: 
The Amarok sets standards in its class for safety 
The Amarok has height-adjustable head restraints and seatbelts at all five of its seating positions. The belts on the front seats are equipped with belt tensioners and are coupled to a visual and acoustic belt warning system. Side curtain airbags for head protection are also available for the driver and front passenger. ABS and ASR are standard features on the Amarok as is the electronic differential lock (EDL). Another standard feature activated by pushbutton is Off-Road ABS, which significantly shortens braking distances on off-road trails and gravel roads. If the optional ESP system is installed, when Offroad-ABS is enabled at vehicle speeds under 30 km/h this also activates Hill Descent Assist. It keeps driving speed constant by selective braking interventions, enabling controlled hill descents. For the first time in this vehicle class, when driving under 30 km/h the driver can individually set the driving speed for the given descent conditions by braking and accelerating. 
Furthermore, all vehicles are equipped with ESP plus Hill Hold Assist, which holds the vehicle in place while driving uphill until the driver presses the accelerator pedal enough to prevent rolling back. 
Launch in South America; to be followed by Australia and South Africa as well as Europe 
Key markets for the Amarok are South America, South Africa and Australia; in these markets pick-ups are some of the most sought after recreational and commercial vehicles, because of their versatility. Thanks to its efficient drive technology and tremendous versatility, the Amarok is also expected to be a trendsetter in the contemporary pick-up class in Europe. Its market launch in South America is scheduled for early 2010, and Europe will follow in the second half of 2010.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Amarok - The Volkswagen Among Pick-Ups Launches (phaeton)*

I think it looks great. Hopefully VWOA will decide to sell it here in the US. I'd buy one.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Amarok - The Volkswagen Among Pick-Ups Launches (phaeton)*

I'm very disappointed Volkswagen isn't selling this vehicle in the US. So much so that I wrote a letter to Stephan Jacoby (VW of America president) last spring. The original VW Robust concept was intended to be sold in the US market but VW changed it's plan after the bottom fell out of the auto market last year.
A light 4 passenger pickup truck that gets excellent gas mileage would certainly work well for me.


----------



## VWFSZ (Feb 13, 2004)

what about importing one from Mexico.
This should work any body knows ?


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Amarok - The Volkswagen Among Pick-Ups Launches (phaeton)*

This needs to come to the U.S.
So dope.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Amarok - The Volkswagen Among Pick-Ups Launches (phaeton)*

its a handsome brute id say. it shouts "hey guys, i work in the woods and up the mountains by day and i party in the cities at night.". its a real take you anywhere anyhow kinda pick-up.


_Modified by ObsessedVWOwner at 6:32 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWFSZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFSZ* »_what about importing one from Mexico.
This should work any body knows ?

You cannot legally import a car from another country that is not federalized.
However, if you have Mexican residency, that is another story.


----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

I'm not too much into pickups but I'd love to rock this beauty







VW seems to be coming out with a lot of great looking and awesome performing new cars.


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

extend that cab so i can put my moto in the back and you have a winner!


----------



## vw182 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Amarok - The Volkswagen Among Pick-Ups Launches (D Clymer)*

Any pictures of the regular 2 door cab 4x4 version?


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Amarok - The Volkswagen Among Pick-Ups Launches (vw182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw182* »_Any pictures of the regular 2 door cab 4x4 version?

Funnily enough, i was just on my way here to post these. This looks like a preproduction test vehicle, and i don't know if it's 4x4, but... It is a single cab. So, you get the idea.

















I'd rock it.


_Modified by VWguy2004 at 7:27 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## my1stvw1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*No word...?*

On whether or not they'll bring this truck to the US market? I'd def buy one if they did!


----------



## spydrz (Mar 21, 2004)

This REALLY needs to come to the US.


----------



## South.American.GTI (Jul 31, 2005)

Two weeks ago I tested here in South America the new engine (TDI biturbo 180hp) mated to the new ZF 8 speed automatic transmission, really amazing this pick up truck !!!! I was there to cover the event for my local webpage in Argentina (www.motorweb-argentina.com) 

Some pics in Cordoba, Argentina, during the 300 kilometers press-presentation test drive :


----------



## 6OlfeR (Apr 6, 2012)

pheethus said:


> This needs to come to the U.S.
> So dope.





spydrz said:


> This REALLY needs to come to the US.





D Clymer said:


> I think it looks great. Hopefully VWOA will decide to sell it here in the US. I'd buy one.


 Completely agree!


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

Import the heli as well j/k I think sales would be slow if they brought this to the US. People still have that VW stigma that prevents logical thinking.


----------



## Jeaster (May 17, 2012)

feels_road said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *VWFSZ* »_what about importing one from Mexico.
> This should work any body knows ?
> 
> You cannot legally import a car from another country that is not federalized.
> However, if you have Mexican residency, that is another story.



This one can is or can be federalized. It depends on the state dmv in which you live. I've already started the process in having one imported for myself. I may even start doing it to sell a few here and there.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

The buzz I'm hearing is VW USA is shying away from the Amarok and VW Canada still wants it. So we probably won't see the amarok now. It's too bad VW germany listens to the dumb cousin of north america.


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish they would bring this to the states, I really want to own a truck again but refuse to buy something that will rust in 4 years...VWOA bring us this truck!


----------



## South.American.GTI (Jul 31, 2005)

Jeaster said:


> This one can is or can be federalized. It depends on the state dmv in which you live. I've already started the process in having one imported for myself. I may even start doing it to sell a few here and there.


Let me know if you need anything in particular about the Amarok, it's built 20/30 miles from my home.


----------



## Jeaster (May 17, 2012)

Just noticed that the Amaroks in the Argentina pics have automatics, which are not available in them yet. I wonder if that's the proposed 8-speed autos?


----------



## South.American.GTI (Jul 31, 2005)

The 8 Speed Automatic gearbox -made by ZF- was recently introduced in the local market, yes.

With the introduction of this gearbox, the Highline trim gets front heated letaher seats and audible rear parking sensors. Algo, the 2.0 TDI engine gets improvements and power goes from 163 to 180HP. One of the two turbos is new, improvements also in the injectors, cylinder head, new compression ratio and a few more tune-ups.

In the near future, the Amarok will get also multifunction steering wheel. For export, they include the RCD510 radio.

I drove this 8-speed AT version and I really loved it. Is not as fast as a DSG, but is quite fast for a torque converter automatic !


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Towing capacity?*

How much will this truck tow?

I'm suspecting that with on a 2.0, not much.


----------



## South.American.GTI (Jul 31, 2005)

Engine torque from the 2.0TDI biturbo 180hp is 400Nm @ 1500rpm 
Max power output @4000rpm


----------



## Jeaster (May 17, 2012)

dohc said:


> How much will this truck tow?
> 
> I'm suspecting that with on a 2.0, not much.


The truck is rated to tow more than 6000 lbs.


----------



## Jeaster (May 17, 2012)

Jeaster said:


> The truck is rated to tow more than 6000 lbs.


That's was with the 6 speed manual though. It may be slightly less with the auto.


----------



## danadeny (May 6, 2002)

*Saw one in Denver*

What's up with the Volkswagen pickup truck I saw in Denver completely undisguised on friday the 13th?


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

Last I heard up the VW food chain that VW USA is killing/shying away from the Amarok now. A lot of product launches are being delayed for north america. I think it's VW is bracing for the USA to go bust fiscally.


----------



## Jeaster (May 17, 2012)

I saw an article that said it had to do with price point. Too expensive to compete with mid size, too small to compete with full size.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

I would buy one.


----------



## my1stvw1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*....*

.........I still want one


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

Jeaster said:


> This one can is or can be federalized. It depends on the state dmv in which you live. I've already started the process in having one imported for myself. I may even start doing it to sell a few here and there.


If there is EVER any progress on this (especially positive)- please let us/me know. I want one.


----------



## 92Jettuh (Jun 22, 2006)

SOOOOO . anyone know whats going on with this beast? because i really want one. and all news stories on it are from a year ago haha.


----------



## LWW (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeaster said:


> That's was with the 6 speed manual though. It may be slightly less with the auto.


This is why it would fail in the US market.


----------



## South.American.GTI (Jul 31, 2005)

During the Buenos Aires auto Show, which is taking place right now, Volkswagen of Argentina introduced some minor changes in Amarok MY2014: New cluster with white scheme, new computer display, Navigation is available now, as well as the multifunction steering wheel, backup camera, auto-lights on sensor, textured cargo liner.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

i would buy this truck


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

I would love to bring one of these back from Mexico!! Wonder if I could?!?!


----------



## bill_white (Aug 12, 2013)

I might be difficult to ship it back from Mexico but I guess it would be possible somehow! I'd also buy one of these - looks awesome.


----------

